# Latest Google Wallet (11/29/12)



## tonu42 (Aug 13, 2011)

Latest Downloads Here:
Use this guys beast app.

Touchwhiz Jellybean support added! Thanks open1your1eyes0! 

*Updated Date to show that this is still being updated.*

*Simple Build.Prop Editing*

1.Download scripts.zip below
2. Extract on computers
3. Download Gscript from the market
4. Make a folder on Internal sd called "gscript"
5. Copy both scripts over to this folder
6. Launch Gscript
7. Add the scripts using the button
8. Edit.sh will edit build.prop to galaxy nexus, stock makes it stock
9. reboot required for changed to take affect.

*ROM Instructions:*

Make sure you have no google wallet preinstalled, or it you do, reset data on it.
1. change build.prop lines that correspond to this

Code:

```
ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus<br />
  ro.product.name=yakju<br />
  ro.product.device=maguro
```
1. Keep an old version as a backup.
2.Copy zip below to sdcard 
3.Reboot recovery
4. Flash the modified google wallet. 
5. Set up google wallet to your likings
6. After it is all setup delete the modified build.prop and restore old one.
or
Re-edit and enter these values

Code:

```
ro.product.model=SCH-I535<br />
ro.product.name=d2vzw<br />
ro.product.device=d2vzw
```
*Changing Roms or Updating*

1. Move finger over apps drawer
2. Move finger over wallet icon
3. Move finger over menu button
4. Move finger over settings text
5. Move finger over "Reset Google Wallet"
6. Move finger over "reset" selection.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

way to bring it back!


----------



## tonu42 (Aug 13, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> way to bring it back!


Yea man..... XDA mods........... I dislike them.

But hey I gotta get going, have a job interview in an hour, likely got it though


----------



## heffe2001 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like the TW-JB file is missing.


----------



## tonu42 (Aug 13, 2011)

heffe2001 said:


> Looks like the TW-JB file is missing.


http://www.mediafire.com/?xtp4dlluvopm4rc

Sorry don't have roots wiki app and in parking lot of interview.


----------



## erept0r (Jan 14, 2012)

FYI the Verizon Touchwiz JB failes to flash for me using TWRP. Good luck at your interview.


----------



## tonu42 (Aug 13, 2011)

erept0r said:


> FYI the Verizon Touchwiz JB failes to flash for me using TWRP. Good luck at your interview.


I got the job yayyyy. I will fix it later.


----------



## lblacklol (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats on the job man. Also thanks for bringing this thread over here after they locked you down on XDA.

Just wanted to throw a heads up that the AOSP version gives an error on flash in CWM. Near as I could see it just said "Installation aborted." Tried redownloading twice, no go.

Thanks for your hard work. Look forward to seeing it updated here.


----------



## swirly (Jun 21, 2011)

what is build.prop lines and how/where do i edit them?


----------



## CKyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Install also fails on AOSP version in TWRP.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

I pulled the r87 AOSP wallet out of the zip and manually pushed it over as it wouldn't flash, but it is still only showing as r81 inside the app.


----------



## bigboy30281 (Jul 2, 2012)

Now my Galaxy S III is complete...Great mod


----------



## JumperPunk (Oct 21, 2011)

I have Google Wallet installed, but I can't seem to get my NFC to work. I'm currently running CM10.1, but I had the same issue on Paranoid Android 2.54 (built on CM10 (not 10.1)). Is there a way to use this to fix the NFC?


----------



## Jas2 (Oct 5, 2011)

JumperPunk said:


> I have Google Wallet installed, but I can't seem to get my NFC to work. I'm currently running CM10.1, but I had the same issue on Paranoid Android 2.54 (built on CM10 (not 10.1)). Is there a way to use this to fix the NFC?


I was able to install by wallet by doing the following that I saw on another site. I used root browser lite but any file explorer will work. You will need to change the following in build prop.

[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]ro.product.model=Google Nexus[/background]
ro.product.name[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]=yakju[/background]
[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]ro.product.device=maguro[/background]

[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]Once you reboot you can just download the wallet app from the market. Hope this helps![/background]


----------

